# Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Hey Leute,

mein letztes Rennspiel ist ne Weile her - erinnere an die alten Zeiten mit Driver, den alten NFS Titeln etc - hab mir mittlerweile wieder Trackmania gezogen und ab und an gezockt.
Suche nun aber ein ansprechendes Renn-/Sim.spiel, welches gute Kritik bekommen hat und viel Spaß bereitet. Spiele meist nur zwischendurch mal, da ich nicht Stunden am Stück frei hab, um ein Spiel auf einmal durchzuzocken 

Hab mich mal umgeschaut, nach Spielen und hab mal welche zusammengetragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir was dazu sagen bzw Emfpehlungen geben etc!

-NFS:
Most Wanted
Hot Persuit
Carbon
Pro Street
Undercover
The Run

-Blur
-Split second velocit
-Dirt Showdown

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge?

Ich hatte früher mächtig Spaß an den Verfolgungsjagdten mit der Polizei bei NFS, auch die Tuningmöglichkeiten kamen mir sehr entgegen, aber kenne mich derzeit absolut nicht mit den Spielen aus. Habe aber auch Rallyspiele gern gespielt.
Man liest ja, dass The Run zB ein Reinfall sein soll, welches NFS würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Lieber einen alten Titel oder doch zu den neuen greifen?)
Was haltet ihr von Blur/Split Second/Dirt Showdown? - sehen teilweise unterhaltsam aus.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Will nicht sinnlos Geld ausgeben für Spiele, die letztenendes kaum Spaß bereiten.
(Hab nen neuen PC zusammengebastelt und der wird wohl mit jedem Spiel ganz gut fertig^^)


----------



## Pas89 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Also wenn du Verfolgungsjagden magst kann ich dir das "alte" Need for Speed Most Wanted empfehlen ( nicht das neue von Criterion, das ist ja gerade erst erschienen ). Das bekommst du mittlerweile verdammt günstig und ich hatte damit damals eine Menge Spaß. Man konnte einigermaßen die Wagen tunen, die Blacklist hat einen immer motiviert weiterzumachen und die Verfolgungsjagden fand ich auch immer recht spannend (so wie in den alten Hot Pursuit Teilen). Ich denk mal, wenn dir Need for Speed 4, Hot Pursuit 1 und 2 gefallen haben, wirst du mit Most Wanted glücklich.

Blur und Split Second fand ich auch ganz gut, würde ich dir aber nur empfehlen, wenn du am Multiplayer interessiert bist, denn da machen beide Spiele besonders Spaß. Der Singleplayer von beiden ist OK, aber da finde ich hat Need for Speed Most Wanted die Nase vorne. Blur ist meiner Meinung nach eher was, wenn man Mario Kart mag, da man auch hier mit Power-Ups seine Gegner abschießen kann um das Rennen zu gewinnen. Macht mit ein paar Freunden schon viel Spaß, wird alleine schnell langweilig.

Von den neueren Need for Speed Teilen würde ich dir eher abraten, besonders The Run ist nicht empfehlenswert. Kurze Spieldauer und insgesamt nicht annähernd so gut wie die alten Teile.

Zum neuen Most Wanted kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen, habe es nur kurz auf der Gamescom getestet. Spielt sich eher wie ein Burnout und ich empfand es schon als spaßig, aber muss sich erst noch zeigen, was es auf dem Kasten hat.
Aber ich denke mal es wird besser als The Run.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Showdown hat mich eher an Crashday erinnert, als an die alten Dirt Teile. 

Trackmania Nations/ United Forever, ist als Funracer auch genial.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Danke erstmal für die schnellen ANtworten.

Was nennst du verdammt günstig? die 35€?
und wie is das neue und alte denn gekennzeichnet?
Hot Persuit 2 etc, also die alten Titel würden sich eher weniger lohnen, dann lieber zu den neueren, jedoch guten Versionen wie MW greifen?


Ja kann dir nur zustimmen, TM Nations ist auf jeden ein hammer Funspiel, vor allem auf LANs mit Freunden 
turbo, du würdes showdown und so nicht empfehlen?

und was ist mit den rally-sims, gibt da gute?
wie zB dirt 3?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Richard Burns Rally, das ist aber schon alt, aber was neueres gibt es bei den Sims nicht.
MW 2012 ist Müll nachdem was in dem Test stand, da ist das alte mind. 100x besser. Imho sogar eins der NfS mit dem höchsten Frustfaktor.
Die neunen "NfB" Teile würde ich mir NIE antuen.

Showdown hat mir in der Demo nicht gefallen, aber alles bis Dirt 2 ist besser.


----------



## Pas89 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*



kr0 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnellen ANtworten.
> 
> Was nennst du verdammt günstig? die 35€?
> und wie is das neue und alte denn gekennzeichnet?


 
Das was du gefunden hast dürfte das neue Most Wanted sein, da das alte schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und 35€ zu teuer sind.
Das alte ist z.B. in diesem Paket hier drin:
Need for Speed: Collectors Series - Includes Underground 1, 2 and Most Wanted [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Welches ist denn das alte MW ? Hat einer mal nen Kauf-Link? (amazon oder so?)
Die anderen Teile wie Undercover oder carbon sind auch nicht so unterhaltsam bzw zu alt, um noch Spaß an der Grafik etc zu haben?
Was haeltet ihr von Hot Pursuit?

Also ist Dirt 2 besser als Dirt 3? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Geht darum, dass ich gern mal allein , wenn ich Zeit find nen Rennspiel suche, dass Spaß bereitet!


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*



Pas89 schrieb:


> Das was du gefunden hast dürfte das neue Most Wanted sein, da das alte schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und 35€ zu teuer sind.
> Das alte ist z.B. in diesem Paket hier drin:
> Need for Speed: Collectors Series - Includes Underground 1, 2 and Most Wanted [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


 
Gehn die auch auf Win7?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Unterground und Carbon sind nicht schlecht, aber imho sind die besten:
1)NfS Porsche, NfS III: Hotpursuit
2)NfS Undercover 1&2 und NfS Most Wantend (Teil 9 von 2005)

Ähnlich ist auch noch Juiced das ich sogat teilw geiler als die NfS Teile fand.

ProStreet und Shift 1&2 gehen in eine andere Richtung, als der Rest. Kein illegalen Rennen und anderes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Pas89 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Müssten alle noch ohne Probleme laufen. Musst du nur bedenken, dass die doch schon relativ "alt" sind, da das alte Most Wanted Ende 2005 erschienen ist.

So sieht die Verpackung von Most Wanted (alt) aus:
http://www.amazon.de/Need-for-Speed...CU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1351700237&sr=8-13

Grafische Höchstleistung kannst du davon jetzt nicht erwarten, da gibt es mittlerweile schon besseres, aber man kann mit der Grafik leben würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. 

Kannst dir ja hier (Google-Ergebnis für http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2006/04/XBZ_0106_Need_for_Speed_Most_Wanted_4.jpg) mal ein paar Screenshots angucken oder auf Youtube stöbern, ob es dir zusagt.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Hab mir glaub jeden Teil schon bei YT angeschaut 

Hauptsache die alten Teile laufen auch auf Win7!
Ja, dass die Grafik von MW neu besser ist als die alte, ist mir shcon klar 

Wie ist Carbon so Spieltechnisch, sah gar ned mal so schlecht aus und das neue Hot Pursuit von 2010?
Driver San Francisco ist mir noch unter die Augen gekommen - kann jmd was dazu sagen?
Juiced 2 ist der Funfaktor hoch, oder?


----------



## Pas89 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Carbon und Hot Pursuit 2010 fand ich besser als ihr Ruf ist. Carbon war eben so ähnlich wie die Underground Teile und Hot Pursuit konnte seinem Namen nicht gerecht werden war aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm wie manche sagen. Man kann mit beiden durchaus seinen Spaß haben, da würde ich dann trotzdem eher Juiced 2 empfehlen das hatte einen hohen Spaßfaktor und ein gutes Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Denkt ihr das neue MW lohnt sich?


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Willst  du ein NfS nicht, der Test Need for Speed: Most Wanted (PC) im Test - GameStar.de spiegelt das wieder was ich denke.


----------



## kr0 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Also bleibt ja das einzige was sich lohnt Carbon und Hot Pursuit aus der NFS Reihe. Hab mir die Trilogie aus undergroundI+II und MW mal bestellt für 15 euro.

Dirt 3 soll auch nicht schlecht sein, kannjmd was dazu sagen?


----------



## kr0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Hey, hab das alste MW nun erhalten, jedoch steht da wenbn ich es installieren will, dass ich die CD einlegen soll, die aber bereits drin ist oO?
Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Du hättest 3 NFS Games zusammen für 15€ haben können! Wie viel hast du für MW bezahlt? 

Need for Speed: Collectors Series - Includes Underground 1, 2 and Most Wanted [UK Import]: Amazon.de: GamesP.S. MW hat mir damals extrem viel Spaß gemacht. Außerdem hängen MW1 u. Carbon etwas zusammen.


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Das hab ich mir ja auch geholt, aber MW will nicht installen....die andern beiden gehen einwandfrei.

CD rein, Start Game drücken und dann kommt. CD bitte einlegen...obwohl sie drin ist oO


Edit:
Hab mal aus scheiss den Ordner geöffnet auf uninstall geklcikt(obwohls nicht mal installed war) und dann hat er underground deinstalled und nun kann ichMW installen...waren die aufm glichen Pfad vorher oder vertragen die sich nicht?


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*

Eher Dirt 3 oder das neue Most Wanted?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*



kr0 schrieb:


> Eher Dirt 3 oder das neue Most Wanted?


 Da ist wie der Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen... 
Das neue Most Wanted ist -_hm_- gewöhnungsbedürftig -> Klick für Test


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Da ist wie der Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen...
> Das neue Most Wanted ist -_hm_- gewöhnungsbedürftig -> Klick für Test



Naja erst mal sollte der "Ruckler-Bug" entfernt werden. Außerdem mangelt es dem Spiel an Tuningmöglichkeiten. Dazu kommt noch der Origin-Zwang drauf...


----------



## kr0 (5. November 2012)

Was fuer ruckler denn?

Naja da steht ja i multiplayer is es ein fungame fuer zwischendurch, die online kampagne ist halt nen witz!
- sowas suche ich, nur haette ich mch aufs tunen meines extra freigekauften autos mehr gefreut als jede paar rennen ein neues zu haben, wellche sich eh alle geich fahren -

Ist halt doch nur zu 50% ein nfs...
_________________

Und was ist mit dirt 3?
_________________

habt ihr andere neue rennspielle die ne gute optiik haben und spass machen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit Funfaktor für Zwischendurch*



kr0 schrieb:


> Was fuer ruckler denn?


Konnte bislang ebenfalls _keine_ Ruckler feststellen. Alle Einstellungen sind auf 'Hoch', es läuft mit 40+ fps. Im Rechenknecht stecken auf einem Asus Rampage II Extreme ein Intel Core i7 930, 12 GB DDR-2000 RAM und 2x Sapphire 5870 (jeweils 2 GB V-RAM)/Crossfire. Passt.


----------

